# Why doesn't the sound button work on my MAC?



## Xxandes (Feb 28, 2011)

The sound doesn't go up or down when I press the sound button on the keyboard... so I have to go up and drag the sound up or down with the little sound icon menu at the top next to the wifi icon. I went to sound preferences.. but i'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

It is an Apple keyboard right?

If you go into *System Preferences* -> *Keyboard*










Make sure that option in picture isn't checked if you want to use the "action" of those keys instead of F-keys.


----------



## Xxandes (Feb 28, 2011)

ugh!... alright.. long story short.. my laptop is actually my school's.. and I'm basically just borrowing it (for the school year).. well they have certain things blocked from access.. and in system preferences the keyboard isn't lit. So the only thing I can access is.... Desktop and screen saver, Dock, Expose and spaces, spotlight, energy saver, trackpad, print and fax, sound, software update, and speech.
Everything else I can't click on.


----------



## Xxandes (Feb 28, 2011)

No one knows?... X_X


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Xxandes said:


> No one knows?... X_X


Makes it tough when can't check the one I said.

You can't ask an administrator or someone with access to check?

This MIGHT be worth a try: http://walkingtowel.org/2010/02/25/accessing-mac-os-x-leopard-greyed-out-preference-panes/


----------

